# Fluffy crepes



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm trying to make crepes that aren't really rubbery can anyone help me or give me a recipie?


----------



## ironchef (Oct 3, 2004)

rubbery crepes are usually due to overcooking, not necessarily the recipe. if your crepes are coming out rubbery, try cooking them for a less amount of time.


----------

